# Energy Drinks



## Emzi (Jul 28, 2010)

Ive started doing exercise 2-3 times a week and at the moment my diabetes hasnt been fab due to 'fallen of the diabetes wagon' so to speak but im trying to get my behind back in gear both exercise and diabetes wise but anyway the reason for the post  when doing exercise i usually just drink water and i dont have to worry about low bloods sugars because they are quite high at the moment but when they are good, exercise drops them and i hate having to exercise then eat something sugary so i was wondering if energy drinks were good to drink? Not lucozade coz i dont like it but you can get glucose infused water, is this any good or will it send me sky high?

sorry for babbling and hope i got my question across properly


----------



## Pigeon (Jul 28, 2010)

I sometimes have a slurp of an energy drink before I exercise to stop me going low, or a few sweets. The lucozade-type drinks are very sugary so you don't need much. Sport drinks are less sugary, or there is a new Lucozade sport-lite which has only a small amount of sugar, so you could drink more of this if you needed hydration as well as a bit of sugar.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 28, 2010)

Energy drinks are going to work just like lucozade would, I would imagine. Check the sugar content and compare it to coke/lucozade. When I'm out on a longer run I have a couple of jelly babies a mile to keep levels up, but sipping an energy drink would have the same effect - just don't knck back the whole bottle in one go! As ever, it will be trial and error and a bit of testing to see how much you need and how it affects you


----------



## Copepod (Jul 28, 2010)

The main difference between true sports / energy drinks and other full sugar soft drinks is that sports / energy drinks also contain electolytes eg salts of various types, but usually basically sodium chloride, and are more likely to be still / non-gaseous. Many sports / energy drinks are available in sachets or tubs of powders, so you can make up as much or as little as you want in bottles.

The other things to consider are timings of exercise in relation to last short acting insulin, and adjusting short acting insulin doses before exercising.

There's lots more information and advice at www.runsweet.com - not just for world class athletes, but for anyone with type 1 diabetes who wants to participate in any sport.


----------



## angelinadiaz (Sep 2, 2010)

which energy drink helpful for our health.


----------

